# Officer Down: Adam Joseph Menuez - [Fallon, Nevada]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/05/2007
*Nev. officer dies in car accident*

*Officer Down: Adam Joseph Menuez* - [Fallon, Nevada]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age: * 27

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*
Additional Information:* Officer Adam Menuez was a US Army veteran of the War on Terrorism. He had served with the Fallon Paiute-Shoshone Tribal Police Department for only 5 months.

*Incident Details:* Officer Menuez was killed in automobile accident on Rio Vista Street, on the Stillwater Indian Reservation, while responding to a call at approximately 4:30 am. 
He lost control of his 2006 Dodge Charger patrol car and struck a guardrail on a bridge as he rounded a bend in the roadway. The vehicle overturned and became submerged in an irrigation canal. He was extricated from the vehicle and transported to Fallon Churchill Banner Hospital, where he was pronounced dead.

*End of Watch:* Wednesday, July 4, 2007

*Tribal officer dies in Nevada wreck en route to call *
*The Associated Press*
FALLON, Nev.- A tribal police officer was killed Wednesday when he lost control of his patrol vehicle while responding to a call at the Stillwater Indian Reservation near Fallon, authorities said. [/B]
Adam Joseph Menuez, 27, of Fallon, was responding to a call around 5 a.m. when he lost control of his 2006 Dodge Charger and struck a guard rail on a bridge spanning an irrigation canal, according to the Nevada Highway Patrol. 
The vehicle vaulted into the air and came to rest on its top, submerged in the water, the patrol said. 
Emergency workers had to extricate Menuez from the wreckage. He was taken to Churchill Banner Hospital in Fallon, where he was pronounced dead a short time later. 
Menuez had been an officer with the Fallon Paiute Shoshone Tribal Police Department for less than a year, the patrol said.


----------

